# A little Cheese and Bologna please...



## ga pine needle (Dec 26, 2009)

Start with stuff you like!





Smoked at 50* to 80* for two hours with hickory and apple wood






I haven't eaten any of it, this was one of my "homemade" Christmas gifts this year. My oldest grand-daughter wound up with it as her gift and she must like it. She has tried it and she seems to forget to offer to share any!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 26, 2009)

It Looks Good...


----------

